# John Deere Cabs



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

Greetings all. I have a 2240 John Deere, and was wondering if anyone knew of a cab, either hard or saft, that will work on this tractor, or if anyone has fabricated a cb from another model.
Any ideas??
Thanks in advance.
Ron


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Cabs are pretty pricey thesed days. I take it you have already checked with Curtis, Sims, and Fremar if they make a cab that fits your tractor?


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

*cab*

I dont have any dealers close by here, so no, I have not checked those brands. I will dosome internet searches. Thanks for the tips. 
Ron in Lk George, Colo.


----------

